# Post Fader on M32



## Noah T Crissman (Sep 18, 2017)

Hopefully someone in the brain trust can help me. Just got a new Midas M32 and I'm not able to get the post fader routing to work on the outs. I can get everything to work fine with pre-fader but when I change the routing to post fader I get nothing. I assume it's a simple fix that I'm just overlooking. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MrX (Sep 18, 2017)

Changing bus setup resets all sends on that bus to 0. Might be the issue.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 18, 2017)

Post fader to where, exactly? Mix bus used as group? EFX send?

As MrX points out, changing the pick off point on a global basis resets the send levels to Zero; I'm not in front of an X32 right now but it may reset to zero when changed on a channel-by-channel basis, too.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Oct 22, 2017)

There are two things to set: The channel taps to the buses, and the bus taps to the outputs. In Edit:

Select a channel and then click Sends. Set each bus as you want it (most folks will want to click the Globe, which is Changes effect all channels).

Select a mix bus and then Routing (top right). Go to Output 1-16 and set the routing and taps as you want them (usually Post Fader).


----------

